# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Mari belajar bersama

## luki

Akhir bulan April lalu ....saya dan beberapa teman teman KOIS spontan ingin mencoba merasakan, apa yang selama ini selalu menjadi bahan pembicaraan masalah Mudpond........ setelah berdiskusi dan mencari cari mudpond....... disepakatilah  mudpond Om Ferry di daerah Lido dengan uk. 20 x 17 x 1,5 m........


 

setelah mendapatkan mudpond ,kita kembali berdiskusi dan berhitung  budget dan pakan yang akan di gunakan, sambil mencari cari ikan yg masuk kedalam budget arisan ini , akhir nya ketemu lah ikan yang akan kita coba untuk pembesaran di mudpond ini......
- Ogata Shiro Utsuri +/- 20 ekor
- Shinoda Hi Utsuri +/- 16 ekor
-  Miyatake Mix ( kohaku,tancho,showa,dll ) +/- 10 ekor
total kurang lebih 50 ekor
ini foto Random nya :






Pakan yang di gunakan adalah pakan lokal BP dengan pemberian pakan +/- 5 kg/minggu........
setelah kita masukan ke mudpond +/- 5 bulan......tanggal 2 oktober ini akan kita coba harvest / panen........
pada saat ikan masuk awal bulan Mei....rata rata ukuran ikan 17 - 22 Cm.....dan sampai saat ini hanya 2 ekor yang mati.....

banyak poin yang bisa kita diskusikan di sini , sebagai pembelajaran kita bersama.......

- bagaimanakah menurut teman teman perkembangan nya ( growth )....?
- apakah faktor Genetik ikan berpengaruh banyak dalam pertumbuhan nya....?
- apakah pakan ikut berperan banyak dalam pertumbuhan nya , walaupun pakan alami
  seperti udang banyak tersedia di mudpond ini....?
- bagaimanakah perkembangan sumi pada jenis Shiro....?
- bagaimanakah perkembangan Beni....?
- bagaimanakah perkembangan Shiroji pada tiap tiap ikan...?
- apakah perkembangan di mudpond jauh lebih baik dibanding di concrete pond...?

ayo temen temen....kita diskusi sambil memprediksi perkembangan ikan ikan ini........
murni sebagai pembelajaran......silahkan di tambah tambahin kalo ada yg kurang.....

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hanata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rubbie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Wah ini dia neh, kalau emang berhasil boleh di adakan GO di mudpond seperti di jepang 
> Mari kita harapkan hasilnya......... setengah tahun lagi di panen sudah bisa 40 cm up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Berharap berharap berharap


betul Om Rubbie....spontanitas temen temen di project ini lebih ke arah trial and error Om.....kalau berhasil dengan baik dan tingkat kehilangan dan kematian  nya kecil.....kedepan nya bisa di lanjutkan dengan ikan ikan yg lebih spesifik Om......
kalau tidak salah denger Pak Robby , sdh mempunyai anak asuh kujyaku sekitar 30 - 40 ekor......yg lahir bulan juni kemaren......
nanti kita bisa lanjutkan di mudpond ini , dengan sistem " YOU SET THE PRICE "

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Tancho Kohaku sesudah 6 bulan di mud pond di ukuran 46 & 36 cm. ( Mei 15 - 20 cm )





Shiro, ukuran 35 - 42 cm. ( Mei - 15 cm an ).




Sekalian Panen kelapa mudanya ....... mantap, segeerrr.



Lanjut berkunjung ke kolam pemijahan pembesaran om ferry lainnya di daerah Tapos.

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> wah klo sy sih pingin belajar juga om hehee...


ga apa apa Om...namanya juga diskusi....ga da yg salah dan bener.....

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

> sayang gak bs ikut
> btw gin showanya gak ada yah


sepertinya bapak ini apal sekali dgn ikan yg ada???hehe,,,

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

bgs yah.......oke perkembangan nya

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

